# Happy birthday Lotus



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Lotus!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday Joe.

I hope you are having a blast


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Joe !!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Have a great birthday Joe!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Lotus...hope you have a Very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Lotus!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happybirthday lotus i hope it's great


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it's been a great day Joe!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Happy birthday to you
happy birthday to you
now go build a new prop
or maybe build two.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Lotus!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Have a Happy Birthday Joe!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy birthday Joe


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lotus!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Lotus! Have a great day!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lotus


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A belated Happy Birthday son. Many happy returns on the day to one of the nicest haunters I've ever had the pleasure of meeting.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday to ya Lotus!!!


----------

